# In Oregon, dove pair urgently need temp home



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I am in Corvallis Oregon. I am losing my home in about a month. I have a male/female pair of Ringneck doves that need a temporary home until I can get a new job and a new apartment. Please PM me if you know someone who can help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope someone will see this who can help.


----------

